# Not Enough money to pay gifts in a will



## MColeman82 (22 Oct 2010)

Can some help me, Im trying to work out what happens if after debts have been paid their isnt enough money to pay out gifts written in a will?


----------



## Thirsty (14 Nov 2010)

At the risk of stating the obvious, if there isn't money in the estate, you can't pay out the bequests.


----------



## Padraigb (14 Nov 2010)

But if there are some assets, it becomes more complicated. 

As a relatively simple example: if there are bequests totalling €20,000, and there is only €10,000 available, then everybody gets 50%; you can't decide that some bequests outrank others. But if the bequests include some non-monetary things (like a house) it's a minefield, and I don't know how you should proceed.


----------

